# Pve in War



## PriZon (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe buffler,

habe da mal eine spezielle frage...

Ich verfolge den werdegang von WAR jetzt schon seit längerem, bin mir aber noch nicht so richtig im klaren ob es in war ein ausgeglichenes bzw gut ausgestelltes pve system geben wird, da ich auf den meisten seiten immer nur was von pvp oder rvr höre...

MIch würde interessieren ob sich darüber leute im klaren sind...

wenn es dann tatsächlich so seien soll das es ein gut arrangiertes pve system gibt würde mich es interessieren,
ob man als pve spieler problemlos auch gut im pvp bestehen kann und umgekehrt (nicht so wie in wow abhärtung)

bin noch ziemlicher war neuling habe mich vorher auch eher nur für wc3 interessiert aber war würde mich schon reizen auszuprobieren...

liebe grüße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. Februar 2008)

Also es wird ja auf jeden fall PVE content geben, das wurde offiziel gesagt, jedoch wird nur ca 30% des spiels pve ausmachen, der rest ist halt PVP.

Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass die Items vergleichbar sein sollen, aber genaueres weis ich auch nicht.


----------



## PriZon (23. Februar 2008)

also ich hoffe auch mal das es später gilden geben wird die eher das pve angehen als nur das pvp hätte doch style nen riesen endboss mit chaosbarbaren und ähnlichem zu legen und dann fette items abzustauben hoffe es wird sowas wie ne 20 mann (frau) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  armee dafür benötigt natürlich werde ich mich aber auch darauf freuen mal n paar ordnungs leuten auf die fresse zu hauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (23. Februar 2008)

Ähm... änder mal bitte deine Signatur.


----------



## PriZon (23. Februar 2008)

ich krieg das irgendwie net gebacken...weis net wie ich die kleiner reinkriege


aber egal net vom thema abweichen bitte


----------



## Sin (23. Februar 2008)

PriZon schrieb:


> ich krieg das irgendwie net gebacken...weis net wie ich die kleiner reinkriege
> aber egal net vom thema abweichen bitte



Wollt ich nicht, aber auf meinem Notebook hab ich nurnoch Bilder gesehen, nicht den Thread ^^

Aber du must bedenken, dass Warhammer auf PVP ausgelegt ist, und sich primär erstmal alles um dieses Thema dreht.
Sicherlich wird es früher oder Später auch Raidencounter geben, jedoch liegen die Prioritäten woanders.


----------



## PriZon (23. Februar 2008)

heheh ja ich hab dann auch nur noch mein bild gesehen und sonst nix da muss ich noc hwas machn....

natürlich verstehe ich auch das war eher fürs pvp angesiedelt ist aber den videos zu folge die ich bis getz auf diversen seiten gesehen habe überzeugen mich die kampfanimationen noch net so richtig ich weis net wie ihr das seht


----------



## Sin (23. Februar 2008)

PriZon schrieb:


> heheh ja ich hab dann auch nur noch mein bild gesehen und sonst nix da muss ich noc hwas machn....
> 
> natürlich verstehe ich auch das war eher fürs pvp angesiedelt ist aber den videos zu folge die ich bis getz auf diversen seiten gesehen habe überzeugen mich die kampfanimationen noch net so richtig ich weis net wie ihr das seht



Nun, du musst bedenken, das es immernoch eine Beta ist, und es keine Release videos geben kann die man sich anschauen kann. Es wird mit sicherheit noch n bisl an den animationen gewerkelt. Zudem habe ich gerüchteweise gehört (ein Gerücht, damit kein verstoß gegen die NDA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )Das die Beta Tester nur auf low qualität spielen können.


----------



## PriZon (23. Februar 2008)

naja hoffen wirs mal das es den kampfanimationen nach noch net ausgereift ist denn ich will mich als Schwarzorc net irgendwo dum hinstellen und jemanden niedermetzeln sondern die totale bewegunsgsfreiheit haben^^


----------



## Rosengarten (23. Februar 2008)

Mit den Kampfanimationen wird das schon noch geregelt und der PVe-Content soll ja auch nicht dem mit WoW zu vergleichen sein, wo man immer und immer wieder die gleichen Instanzen raidet. Man wird als PVE-Spieler meiner Meinung nach auch auf seine Kosten kommen, wenn man sich denn auch ab und zu mal mit PVP beschäftigt, aber wer raubt nicht gerne ne prunktvolle Stadt aus?!
Ich persönlich finde das mit diesen PVP-und PVE-Gilden sowieso quatsch, da beides bock macht und man als Gilde alles zusammen machen sollte. In W.A.R. wirds natürlich später hauptsähclich um die Städte-Raids gehen, doch das ist ja auch das Geilste bzw wird hoffentlich das Beste am Spiel.


----------



## Sagardo (23. Februar 2008)

> Ich verfolge den werdegang von WAR jetzt schon seit längerem, bin mir aber noch nicht so richtig im klaren ob es in war ein ausgeglichenes bzw gut ausgestelltes pve system geben wird, da ich auf den meisten seiten immer nur was von pvp oder rvr höre...
> 
> MIch würde interessieren ob sich darüber leute im klaren sind...
> 
> ...



Laut Aussage der Entwickler sollen alle Fähigkeiten im PVP und im PVE sinn haben sogar Spot/taunt.
Das Equipment soll nicht so schwer zu bekommen sein wie in WOW , womit auch Gelegenheitsspieler möglichkeit haben sollten an gute Items zu kommen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass Mythic ein PVE und ein PVP Item machen wird, da sie die Leute ja spielen lassen wollen und nicht auf das "Abstellgleis Instanz" schieben wollen um Zeit zu gewinnen.
Ausserdem hat WAR den Leitspruch "WAR is everywhere" das beinhaltet laut Podcast Nr. ? auch das PVE.
Soll heissen, wenn du eine Quest abschliesst hat das direkt einfluss auf die Vorherschaft in dem Gebiet.
Also werden PVEler durch ihren Beitrag am Spiel auch einen  Einfluss auf das Geschehen haben.

In irgendeinem Interview habe ich auch gehört, dass es Dungeons oder Instanzen in den Hauptstädten sind, die man nur nutzen kann , wenn man die Stadt besitzt. Also kann man sagen , dass es sowohl PVE als auch PVP und sogar RVR geben wird *gg

Man soll auch nur mit PVE als auch nur mit  PVP das Endlevel erreichen können, eine kombination aus Beidem soll aber am effektivsten sein.

Schau dir einfach mal die Videopodcast auf der offiziellen Seite an ....

[edit]



> naja hoffen wirs mal das es den kampfanimationen nach noch net ausgereift ist denn ich will mich als Schwarzorc net irgendwo dum hinstellen und jemanden niedermetzeln sondern die totale bewegunsgsfreiheit haben^^



wie meinst du das ? ^^


----------



## waven (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hoffe sehr stark, das es einen guten PvE Content gibt. Wenn man sich mal die anderen Warhammer Spiele anschaut, können die entwicker es ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Entspannen wäre es mal ganz cool, einen Bossencounter zu raiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maegnar (23. Februar 2008)

Ich kann euch jetzt leider keine Quelle nennen, aber ich hab gelesen/gehöhrt
das man, wenn man die best mögliche Ausrüsrtung haben will, PvP spwie PvE machen MUSS!

Mit anderen Worten, es wird PvE geben und auch dicke Beute wird da zu looten sein! Aber wird es wohl weniger Items der Top klasse im PvE geben da es ja nur zu 30% das Spiel bestimmt.

Naja einfach ma abwarten dauert ja noch bischen bis wir uns an WAR erfreuen dürfen


----------



## derloki (23. Februar 2008)

so wie es aber zb verstanden habe, wird es kaum instanzen geben sondern sich alels mehr in den friene gebieten abspielt, auch der pve-content. dh man muss selbst beim raiden vor feindlichen übergriffen gesichert sein.
auf der anderen seite wurde altdorf als beispiel gebracht, wenn die stadt von der zerstörung besetzt ist, dann öffnet sich für alle aus der zerstörung eine instanz unter altdorf - mit einem pve content. auf der anderen seite muss man um eine hauptstadt zu besetzten den könig oder dergleichen töten, was wohl einem pve boss gleich kommt.
insgesamt, ist also pve und rvr sehr eng miteinander verbunden und das schlechte wow system mti der trennung ist weg!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (23. Februar 2008)

Maegnar schrieb:


> Ich kann euch jetzt leider keine Quelle nennen, aber ich hab gelesen/gehöhrt
> das man, wenn man die best mögliche Ausrüsrtung haben will, PvP spwie PvE machen MUSS!


Da ging es um das leveln und das ist mit einer Mischung aus beidem (Pvp/PvE) am schnellesten!

Den besten Loot gib es im RvR in der Hauptstadt des Gegners


----------



## Rosengarten (23. Februar 2008)

@Waven

Also ich weiß ja nicht welche Warhammer Spiele du meinst, aber soweit ich weiß hat Mythic noch kein Warhammer Spiel produziert. Gibt wohl noch andere Spiele aus dem Warhammer-Universum wie z.B. Mark of Chaos oder aus dem W40k-Universum Dawn of War und Firewarrior, aber da hat Mythic nach meiner Kenntnis nicht mitgewirkt.
Hoffe du meintest auch Mythic mit Entwicklern, da GW ja eher rumkommandiert und ihnen  sagt wie sie ihre geschichte, die Figuren usw am Besten umsetzen. Der PvE-Endcontent wird schon noch seinén Reiz haben, weil er wie meine Vorgänger ihn beschrieben haben, auch mit dem RvR (PvP) in Verbindung steht.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Februar 2008)

Wer PvE will,soll bitte bei WoW bleiben und dort rosa Pixelchen farmen. Ich sehe es schon kommen,dass wegen der steigenden Anzahl der "Wir wollen Kuschel-PvE"-Schreier in WAR dasselbe passiert wie in WoW: Ein Nerf fürs PvP hier, 10 neue Wachen wegen der PvE-Kleinkinder dort. 

WAR soll ein PvP-MMOG werden und kein "Kuschel mich,lieber Orc,ich bin eine nette Hochelfe"-Spielchen. WAR soll endlich wie damals DAOC einen offenen Konflikt in den Vordergrund stellen,wo man jederzeit und überall etwas für den Fortschritt seines Volkes in Form von PvP tut und nicht durch kleine "Hol mir 10 Wolfaugen"-Quests oder Touren durch instanzierte Dungeon langweilig rumfarmt.

Wie hat einer der Designer mal gesagt: *"Wer mit Kuschelelfen ohne Gefahr Blümchen pflücken will,soll bei einem gewissen MMOG bleiben. Bei uns herrscht Krieg und darum wird es auch gehen. Spieler gegen Spieler und nicht Spieler gegen dumme KI."*

Wer es nicht aushält,im Namen des Khaine gelyncht zu werden,soll bitte im Namen von Elune 100.000 Blümchen pflücken für ein rosa Pixelhöschen.


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

Warhammer isn gammel game :O


----------



## Assul (23. Februar 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Warhammer isn gammel game :O



/vote 4 president   ^-^


----------



## Verce (23. Februar 2008)

also es wird pve geben, es wird wohl auch raidinstanzen wie wir sie kennen vorhanden sein und PvE soll gleichwertig sein was items angeht... aber mehr weiß ich auch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (24. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube ja das War auch sehr auf PvP und Pve in einen geht. 
So ähnlich wie das alte AV... Wenn ich zb. Geschichten höre das man zb. den Zwergen König entführen kann und seinen Kopf als Trophäe nehmen kann etc. dann erinnert mich das sehr an AV. 
Oder glaubst du das man nur PvP macht, den König sieht, an ihn rann geht und ihn dann ohne Kampf entführt?^^

Naja, mir eig egal wie das Spiel wird, Hauptsache ausgeglichen und mehr PvP.


----------



## -Haihappen- (24. Februar 2008)

Ich denke es ist auch wichtig zu erwähnen, dass auch PvP eine gute Story haben kann. Wenn man eine gute Geschichte will, heißt das nicht automatisch das man PvE spielen muss.


----------



## Rosengarten (24. Februar 2008)

@Sempai 

Keiner hat etwas von Kuschel-PvE mit so dämlichen Quests wie beispielsweise sammel 2 Eber-Gedärme für meine Suppe, weil ich hungrig bin......sondern eher die Form der Public-Quests die auch teilweise PvP sind und PvE gehört halt zu einem MMORPG.
Natürlich wird es hauptsächlich um PvP gehen und das ist auch gut so, da es in vielen anderen Spielen schlecht umgesetzt und oftmals sinnlos ist und W.A.R. damit punktet.
Jeder der W.A.R. spielen will soll es doch machen, auch wenn er eher auf PvE steht jedoch Warhammer an sich mag usw. wird schon Spaß am Spiel haben.

@Haihappen

Da hast du recht, aber igendwelche Mobs wird es immmer zu töten geben genauso wie Quests zu erfüllen, da bis jetzt noch kein MMORPG nur Spieler beeinhaltet, obwohl das auch mal eine coole Idee wäre.
Obwohl du wahrscheinlich meintest, dass man auch nur durch PvP (auch in W.A.R.) die Geschichte miterlebt und den PvE-Content auch weglassen könnte, da man durch PvP leveln kann.


----------



## Grimtom (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich selbst finde die Mischung von PvP und PvE eine gute Lösung. Ich habe keine Lust mir NUR die Köppe einzuschlagen. Ich geh auch gerne mal alleine auf Tour, und mache  ein paar Quests in Ruhe. Hin und wieder ne Gruppe suchen, bissel Public-Quests machen .... und am nächsten Tag mit der Gilde losziehen und nen paar Zwerge vermöbeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (24. Februar 2008)

seh ich auch so
RvR is grundsätzlich mit viel action und konzentration verbunden. pve ist für mich eher etwas zum entspannen, was auf dauer aber langweilig ist. und RvR ist auf dauer stressig. deshalb sollte es einen gewissen teil an PvE geben, wo man bisschen chilln und relaxen kann, um einige zeit später dann wieder in die schlacht zu ziehen

glaub auf einem screen der letzten WAR news auf buffed war auch ein PvE-boss abgebildet.. so ne art diablo-typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird also auf jedenfall pve geben, 100pro auch instanzen und so wie mans halt kennt


----------



## Vinzenth (24. Februar 2008)

Die Frage die sich hier doch stellt: 

"Wirst du überhaupt merken, wann du RvR- oder PvP-Quests angehst oder ob es eine reine PvE-Quest ist?"


Wartet doch einfach die Spieletests ab, solange das ganze Kind noch nicht geboren ist, wirst du auch nicht wissen wie es aussieht.


----------



## Sagardo (24. Februar 2008)

> Wartet doch einfach die Spieletests ab, solange das ganze Kind noch nicht geboren ist, wirst du auch nicht wissen wie es aussieht.



teste es lieber selber an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheldôr (24. Februar 2008)

Laut Josh Drescher wird der Pve-Content gegenüber dem PvP-Content von Tier 1 bis Tier 4 kontinuierlich abnehmen, dh. gegen Ende wird es fast nur noch PvP (-Quests) geben. Was die Waffen anbelangt so glaube ich mich zu erinnern, dass man sowohl durch Pve als auch durch PvP "mächtige Waffen" erlangen kann. Es empfiehlt sich allerdings auf beiden Gebieten aktiv zu sein, um einen Maximalertrag erzielen zu können ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Persönlich denke (hoffe) ich, dass der PvP-Content wohl etwas mehr gewichtet werden wird, sowohl von der Entwicklung, wie auch von der Spieler-Community.

Gruss Sheldôr


----------



## Grimtom (24. Februar 2008)

Vinzenth schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich hier doch stellt:
> 
> "Wirst du überhaupt merken, wann du RvR- oder PvP-Quests angehst oder ob es eine reine PvE-Quest ist?"
> Wartet doch einfach die Spieletests ab, solange das ganze Kind noch nicht geboren ist, wirst du auch nicht wissen wie es aussieht.



Naja, das mit den Spieletests ist auch immer so eine Sache. Wie oft wurden schon Spiele als Top Game gelobt, und zum Schluss war es der größe Mist.


----------



## Fabi_an (24. Februar 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wer PvE will,soll bitte bei WoW bleiben und dort rosa Pixelchen farmen. Ich sehe es schon kommen,dass wegen der steigenden Anzahl der "Wir wollen Kuschel-PvE"-Schreier in WAR dasselbe passiert wie in WoW: Ein Nerf fürs PvP hier, 10 neue Wachen wegen der PvE-Kleinkinder dort.
> 
> WAR soll ein PvP-MMOG werden und kein "Kuschel mich,lieber Orc,ich bin eine nette Hochelfe"-Spielchen. WAR soll endlich wie damals DAOC einen offenen Konflikt in den Vordergrund stellen,wo man jederzeit und überall etwas für den Fortschritt seines Volkes in Form von PvP tut und nicht durch kleine "Hol mir 10 Wolfaugen"-Quests oder Touren durch instanzierte Dungeon langweilig rumfarmt.
> 
> ...


/signed



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sinnvollste Aussage hier bis jetzt!!! <3
Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Februar 2008)

njao, man könnte ja auch einfach eine 2 fraktionen instance machen. soll heißen wenn man das gebiet kontrolliert kann man in die instanz gehen und dort eben etwas farmen, wenn dann der Gegner herrschafft übernimmt kann er auch in die Instanz. So treffend ann vllt 2 Raidgruppen mitten im Bosskampf aufeinander... tja und nur der stärkste kann gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabaoth (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich schon von PVE-Gilden und son quatsch höre.... Entweder das sind die WoW Kiddies oder Leute die das Spielprinzip noch nicht verstanden haben ....WAR is everywhere!


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> njao, man könnte ja auch einfach eine 2 fraktionen instance machen. soll heißen wenn man das gebiet kontrolliert kann man in die instanz gehen und dort eben etwas farmen, wenn dann der Gegner herrschafft übernimmt kann er auch in die Instanz. So treffend ann vllt 2 Raidgruppen mitten im Bosskampf aufeinander... tja und nur der stärkste kann gewinnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Idee, nur eben einige Jahre zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (24. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gute Idee, nur eben einige Jahre zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wieso denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2008)

Weil es in Form von Darkness Falls schon seit ewigen Zeiten in Daoc existiert.


----------



## Chaisheng (24. Februar 2008)

WAR ist weiter als manch einer denken mag, und Sachen wie WAR ist "tot", was ich hier im Forum auch schon gesesehen hab sind einfach nur lächerlich, WAR wird der ultimative WoW-Killer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich ein sinnvolles MMO für "Erwachsene"-Spieler (ich sehe jetzt einmal von AoC ab).

WAR is coming 2008!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Hannibal- (24. Februar 2008)

!!!!!!!!
I hope soooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. Februar 2008)

Chaisheng schrieb:


> WAR ist weiter als manch einer denken mag, und Sachen wie WAR ist "tot", was ich hier im Forum auch schon gesesehen hab sind einfach nur lächerlich, WAR wird der ultimative WoW-Killer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ungefähr das gleiche wie "Warhammer ist tot!" nur im anderen Extrem. 

Abgesehn davon übersiehst Du dass, wenn es ein Wow Killer würde, auch eben ein Wow-artiges Spiel würde. Also ich kann mir das nicht wirklich wünschen.


----------



## Shaadoon (25. Februar 2008)

PriZon schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffler,
> 
> habe da mal eine spezielle frage...
> 
> ...



Nach meinem Wissenstand ist die Verteilung umgekehrt der in WoW.
Was heißt PvE Anteil in WoW entspricht vom Umfang her dem PvP Anteil in War 
und PvP Anteil in WoW entspricht vom Unfang her dem PvE Anteil in War.
Du wirst zwar in beiden Bereichen gute Ausrüstung bekommen, aber die beste Ausrüstung bekommt man nur über das PvP.

Wenn das nicht (mehr) stimmt lass ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (25. Februar 2008)

ich finde das PvE nicht in Warhammer gehört...das Tabletop ist auch PvP also soll es auch im Game PvP (only) geben...

Ich habe das übrigens gespielt(tabletop)



Grüße !!!!


was es gibt ein Leben vor der Tür?ohne WoW?wtf?link? xD


----------



## Pymonte (25. Februar 2008)

@Tikume darkness falls war meine Intension, man kann nur nicht vorraussetzen, das es ein großteil kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Topic: Naja, etwas PvE wird schon dabei sein, allein schon um feeling zu vermitteln, aber bitte primär PvP. WoW2 mit neuer Grafik und anderer Lizenz ist schon HdRO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (25. Februar 2008)

> ich finde das PvE nicht in Warhammer gehört...das Tabletop ist auch PvP also soll es auch im Game PvP (only) geben...



Was für Raids und Quests gibt es denn im WOW Tabletop ? *gg


----------



## Pymonte (25. Februar 2008)

nennt Man missionsziele, die einem den Sieg ermöglichen ohne Siegespunkte/Auslöschung. Ist zwar keine töte 15 Wölfe q, aber eben rette Person xy aus der Gefangenschaft/nimm das Dorf ein usw das kann man auch mal getrost als Raid bezeichnen


----------



## Sagardo (25. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> nennt Man missionsziele, die einem den Sieg ermöglichen ohne Siegespunkte/Auslöschung. Ist zwar keine töte 15 Wölfe q, aber eben rette Person xy aus der Gefangenschaft/nimm das Dorf ein usw das kann man auch mal getrost als Raid bezeichnen




Wusste ich garnicht, naja habe es ja auch nie gespielt *gg


----------



## Rosengarten (25. Februar 2008)

PvE gehört einfach zu einem MMORPG, auch zu Warhammer. Wer will kann ja auch nur PVP mache, soll ja jedem selbst überlassen sein. Es wird genug Spielraum für PVP fixierte geben, wenn man nur auf PvE erpicht ist könnte man enttäuscht werden.
Schaut man sich mal die ganzen Geschichten des Warhammer-Universum an wird man feststellen, dass es nicht nur darauf ankam irgendwelche Burgen einzunehmen oder Orkze aus seinem Land zu vertreiben....sondern man als Hexenjäger die Städte nach Ketzern untersucht, als Sigmarpriester den Glauben predigt und ja auch als Chaoskrieger die Reliquien sucht um gesalbt zu werden (Archaon) und seine Armee daraufhin in eine Schlacht zu führen. Dies ist nicht nur Hochelf vs Dunkelf Tag für Tag.


----------



## Elchil (25. Februar 2008)

Also ich denke das es, wie bereits angesprochen auf jeden Fall auch PvE in WAR geben wird, doch soweit ich das beurteilen kann (hab mich zwar durch einige Texte gewühlt aber leider noch kein ganzes Buch der Warhammerreihe gelesen) hat WAR einfach nicht die Möglichkeiten so viele Raid- und Instanzbosse zu stellen.

Natürlich gibt es einige wichtige Persöhnlichkeiten der gegenseitigen Fraktion die als NPC's dargestellt werden und auch noch bestimmt einige Plätze für böse Monster/kleingruppen ohne Bündnisse und/oder wirklichen Verstand, aber die zwei sich bekämpfenden Fraktionen sind beide spielbar und es ist bisher nichts über irgendeine Art übergeordneten, gemeinsamen Oberfeind (wie in WoW die brennende Legion + Konsorten) und deshalb bleibt es einfach dabei:

"WAR ist everywhere"- und Krieg heißt nunmal meistens Armee gegen Armee.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es gibt wie beschrieben und oft Angekündigt PvE in WAR doch wer nur (Raid-)Instanzen farmen möchete, was vielen Leute sehr zusagt, und sich stattdessen eher weniger für PvP interessiert, der bleibe besser bei WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (25. Februar 2008)

Wenn schon gesagt wird, dass das Verhältnis 70:30 ist, wird es wohl nicht viel PvE geben. Daher denke ich, werden die PvE'ler in War auch nicht auf ihre Kosten kommen. AoC spricht von 50:50 aber auch dort muß man sehen, wie das umgesetzt wird.

Wer allerdings glaubt, in War Raiddungeon ala WoW vorzufinden, wird sicher enttäuscht sein. Da gehts halt um PvP, wem das nicht zusagt, der wird dort nicht glücklich werden...


----------



## Sin (26. Februar 2008)

Find ich aber auch besser, lieber ein Spiel was sich auf einen Bereich Konzentriert und diesen richtig macht, als so n wischi waschi Spiel.
PVE = Hdro
PVP = W.A.R

Was anderes brauch ich nicht um glücklich zu sein ^^
(ok doch, n beta key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Sagardo (26. Februar 2008)

> Wer allerdings glaubt, in War Raiddungeon ala WoW vorzufinden, wird sicher enttäuscht sein. Da gehts halt um PvP, wem das nicht zusagt, der wird dort nicht glücklich werden...




Ich denke, wenn die Comunity sowas möchte wird das auch nachgepatched.
Ausserdem wird es ja Dungeons und Instanzen geben, also werden auch diese Spieler auf ihre kosten kommen.
Nur der Hardcoreraider, der jede Woche 5mal ausschliesslich Raiden geht wird bei WOW besser aufgehoben sein.
Wer allerdings abwechslungsreiches Spielen (Belagerungen, Bg's , Public Quest , Quest , Raids) möchte ist bei WAR schon gut aufgehoben denke ich.


----------



## Rosengarten (26. Februar 2008)

@Sagardo

/sign
Ja, denke auch das bei Bedarf alle möglichen Dinge anchgepatch werden, weil meist kein Spiel zu Release wirklich perfekt ist und irgendwas immer fehlt. 
Hoffe das W.A.R. in allen Belangen etwas hermacht und nichts zu kurz kommen lässt sowie das PvP halt in den Vordergrund stellt. 
Mal erlich, diese Hardcoreraider sind schon irgendwie krank..........wahrscheinlich Monate...wenn nicht Jahre lang immer dieselben Instanzen Tag für Tag zu raiden ist doch schon kein Spaß mehr. Meiner Meinung nach viel zu einsichtig. Raiden bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen, aber wenn mn jeden Tag zig Stunden vorm PC hängt um immer das Gleiche zu machen.....naja.


----------



## mejestran (27. Februar 2008)

Wozu PVE?.... Warhammer soll ja ein PVP MMO werden und da haben PVE wie in WOW keinen Sinn...
Also total sinnlos drüber zu diskutieren...


----------



## Sagardo (27. Februar 2008)

> Wozu PVE?.... Warhammer soll ja ein PVP MMO werden und da haben PVE wie in WOW keinen Sinn...
> Also total sinnlos drüber zu diskutieren...



Finde ich nicht, PVE gehört zu jedem MMO auch zu einem RVR MMO.
Wenn man nur einfach ein reines aufeinanderprallen einzelner Spieler ohne abwechslung machen würde wäre das Spiel wohl sehr schnell in der Beliebtheit knapp hinter Pickeln anzuordnen.

Mythic legt schon wert darauf, dass es PVE geben wird, da bin ich mir sicher.
Nicht so schwer zu erreichen und so zeitaufwändig wie z.b. in WOW , aber man wird sich auch mit KI prügeln können.Die klassischen Quests und Dungeons etc. werden auch in WAR sein , wurde schon in vielen Podcast gesagt.


----------



## Sempai02 (27. Februar 2008)

Ein Aufeinanderprallen der Spieler ist ohne Abwechslung? Äh,gibt es hier auch DAOC-Spieler oder nur WoWler,die nur stupides BG kennen? Wer ersteres kennt,weiß,dass zum jahrelangen Spaß nicht mehr gebraucht wird als Open-PvP.


----------



## Rosengarten (27. Februar 2008)

Gibts in DAOC keine Mobs?............


----------



## Sagardo (29. Februar 2008)

> Ein Aufeinanderprallen der Spieler ist ohne Abwechslung? Äh,gibt es hier auch DAOC-Spieler oder nur WoWler,die nur stupides BG kennen? Wer ersteres kennt,weiß,dass zum jahrelangen Spaß nicht mehr gebraucht wird als Open-PvP.



Ich habe DAOC nach Release gespielt und bin auch "Urgestein" aber dennoch habe ich bei DAOC auch Tage beim Leveln, twinken , ziehen und Raiden verbracht.
Und wenn mich heute noch jemand fragt, ob ich mit ihm an Spot xa gehe um ihm beim Leveln zu helfen bin ich gelegentlich sehr gerne Bereit dazu.
Ich spiele RVR sehr gerne ! aber etwas chilliges PVE an manchen Abenden mit einer leckeren Flasche Wein oder ein paar Bier und mit Kumpels im Chat oder im Ventrilo hat auch was sehr schönes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korhil (29. Februar 2008)

Wenn sie sich eher an daoc halten wird der pve content gut sein, auch raidcontent, aber er wird eher einfach gehalten sein, also nicht so wie in wow wo man tagelang üben muss um einen boss zu plätten.
Eher so richtung ubrs ( mal abgesehen von den paar ultra highend dingern aus daoc).
Ich denke sie wollen vermeiden dass pve die spieler ausbremsen soll bevor sie ins pvp dürfen oder dort ne chance haben.

Ich HOFFE das der Item grind wie in daoc sein wird.

Also crafting und pve ( oder dann halt auch pvp) item am anfang stark ansteigen werden, gegen ende dann aber wider gleichwertig ausklingen und besseres equip nur % tuning ist und nicht matchentscheidend.


----------



## yoba (29. Februar 2008)

An alle die so sehr auf pvp erpicht sind:

Ihr werdet euch genauso über das PvE(welches ihr im mom so verflucht) freuen, wie alle anderen auch.
Es wird keiner von euch nur pvp betreiben. Das versichere ich euch. Ihr werdet alle auch den PvE Teil spielen wie jeder andere auch.

Die Entwickler werkeln doch nicht umsonst Jahre lang am Spiel, damit es ein tolles RvR gibt. Sie legen auch großen Wert auf die Geschichte drumherum, und die wird nunmal zu größten Teil im PvE erzählt.

Am anfang wird es mehr PvE geben und zum ende des Spieles weniger werde. Und wenn alle Spieler mit dem bedient werden, was sie sich wünschen wird das Spiel ein Erfolg. 

Darauf haben es die Entwickler abgesehen: Zufriedene Kunden die jahrelang ihre monatlichen Gebühren bezahlen.


----------



## Mordenai (29. Februar 2008)

> Die Entwickler werkeln doch nicht umsonst Jahre lang am Spiel, damit es ein tolles RvR gibt.



Ähm... doch.
Der PvE-Content besteht lediglich aus Quests. 
Zugegeben, die PQs werden großartig, aber im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen ist dieser Content eher rudimentär ausgebildet.
Das RvR-System hat wesentlich mehr und vor allem dynamischer Inhalte.
Keeps, Schlachtfelder, Szenarien und Städteraids erzählen wohl, mit Hilfe des Tome of Knowledge, eine Geschichte, die die jeweilige Servercommunity selbst schreiben kann. PvE ergänzt das ganze dann.


----------



## Mardoo (1. März 2008)

oh in warhammer wird es kein pve geben, wie schlimm is das denn, keine stundenlangen instanzen mehr, oh nein, wie schlimm is das denn!? gibt nedma infos über warhammer und viele wow kiddies bezeichnen es als scheiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geh pve spielen, der pc hat kein gehirn, der kloppt einfach auf dich ein ohne verstand, gz zu deinem pve skill du roxxor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls du das liest, du bistn vollhonk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich zitiere einen netten menschen: wer keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten.

thx und cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabaoth (1. März 2008)

@ mardoo : LOL  /sign



joa och persänlich freue mich auch auf beides , also RVR UND PVE .....RVR ist zwar geil....aber zwischendurch mal ein paar quests machen , um ein wenig zu chillen ist auch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (1. März 2008)

WAR = PVP! > PvE
WOW = PVE! > PvP


----------



## Sempai02 (1. März 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> WAR = PVP! > PvE
> WOW = PVE! > PvP



Wenn man sich WoW aktuell anschaut,ist es aber eher PvP>PvE. Hoffentlich legt sich Mythic von Anfang an auf eine Sacht fest und stümpert nicht wie Blizzard rum (erst viel PvE,dann Balancing nur für PvP).


----------



## Brondal (1. März 2008)

Freue mich auch sehr auf Warhammer Online. Für PVE werde ich wohl weiter wow spielen, was anderes kann man da nicht vernünftig meiner meinung nach. PVP ist in WOW nicht nur langweilig, man ärgert sich auch teilweise über die Spielweise einiger. Man bedenke sie melden sich alle freiwillig im BG an und dann geht es sogar so weit, dass sie sich übelst im Chat beschimpfen.

Ich freue mich auf WAR und hoffe auf gutes PVP. Mehr will und erwarte ich persönlich von WAR nicht. Das gibt mir den Kick und Spass........

Aber auch hier gilt, wer es wegen PVP-lastigkeit nicht spielen will, der muss ja nicht, so einfach ist das. Aber jammert nicht ihr PVE´ler sondern spielt dann mit Nachbarn 4Gewinnt hihi


----------



## Milwa (3. März 2008)

PvE hat ansich auch immer seinen Sinn, es ist ansich cool im PvP exp zu sammeln jedoch gibt es keinen Kampf ohne Gegner.
In WAR ist nunmal Krieg und kein Krieg dieser Welt wurde jemals nur durch dumpfes Draufkloppen gewonnen.
Waffen müssen geschmiedet werden... und ZACK muss man Erz sammeln oder halt irgendwas Anderes.
Es geht im Krieg auch um die Truppenversorgung, eine Schlacht wie zBsp im Tabletop ist auch immer das Ergebnis einer großen organisatorischen Leistung... also hat auch PvE seinen Sinn.
Deswegen kann ich es sehr gut mit mir vereinbahren wenn es im Anfangscontent eher PvE lastig sein sollte...
das ist von der Story her ansich gut zu erklären.
Im Endcontent sollte dann meiner Meinung nach nur PvP (naja hier RvR) Content wirkliche Erfolge bringen (ich meine wer hat mehr Anrecht auf eine Hochwertige Ausrüstung als jemand der sich in vielen Schlachten bewiesen hat und somit gezeigt hat, daß sich diese Investition für seine Seite lohnt)
Das ist jetzt alles sehr subjektiv und geprägt von meiner Vorliebe für Geschichte aber halt meine Meinung.



ps: An alle die an den "WoW Diskussionen" teilnehmen: Jeder spielt das was er mag sei es nun WoW, WAR LotRo oder sonstwas. 
Es gibt keinen Grund jemanden aufgrund eines HOBBYS irgendwie zu beleidigen.
Desweiteren steht für mich "LOL du bist ein WoW ROXXOR KIDDY" als Aussage auf der gleichen evolutionären Stufe wie die Flames der WoW Anhänger, die hier im Forum provozieren und ich hoffe, egal in welchem Chat innerhalb von WAR wir uns wiedertreffen, daß ich es möglich sein wird diesen Channel auszublenden.


----------



## Mordenai (3. März 2008)

Milwa schrieb:


> PvE hat ansich auch immer seinen Sinn, es ist ansich cool im PvP exp zu sammeln jedoch gibt es keinen Kampf ohne Gegner.
> In WAR ist nunmal Krieg und kein Krieg dieser Welt wurde jemals nur durch dumpfes Draufkloppen gewonnen.
> Waffen müssen geschmiedet werden... und ZACK muss man Erz sammeln oder halt irgendwas Anderes.
> Es geht im Krieg auch um die Truppenversorgung, eine Schlacht wie zBsp im Tabletop ist auch immer das Ergebnis einer großen organisatorischen Leistung... also hat auch PvE seinen Sinn.
> ...



Den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massamune (3. März 2008)

Ich kann mich nur Mordenai anschließen.


----------



## Phash (3. März 2008)

> auf der anderen seite wurde altdorf als beispiel gebracht, wenn die stadt von der zerstörung besetzt ist, dann öffnet sich für alle aus der zerstörung eine instanz unter altdorf - mit einem pve content. auf der anderen seite muss man um eine hauptstadt zu besetzten den könig oder dergleichen töten, was wohl einem pve boss gleich kommt.
> insgesamt, ist also pve und rvr sehr eng miteinander verbunden und das schlechte wow system mti der trennung ist weg!



Alteractal?


----------



## Sagardo (3. März 2008)

> Alteractal?



Was ist denn in Alterac ? Also PVE sehe ich dort aber sinvolles PVP/RVR ? fehlanzeige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alterac ist eine Raidinstanz für Pseudo PVP'ler, damit die Pve'ler damit an das PVP-Gear kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (5. März 2008)

ich bin mir einfach völlig unklar wie das bei warhammer funktionieren soll...

ich meine ich komme abends on logge mich ein und stehe in meiner brennenden hauptstadt, werde noch bevor ich fertig geladen habe niedergemetzelt...

dann belebe ich mich wieder und suche verzweifelt nach einer stelle wo der feind nicht haust... aber alles was ich finde sind feinde... also such ich irgentwo eine kleine ecke wo sie nicht sind und töte low lvl mobs bis sie fertig sind mit ihrem hauen und metzeln

ich denke das 2 sachen entscheidend sind: 

1. gleichgewicht der parteien... keine ahnung wie sie das machen wollen 

2. es darf nicht laggen/ruckeln... egal wieviele leute auf einer stelle stehen es darf nicht ruckeln... lieber schraubt die grafik auf tetris niveau runter

weil wenn es wird wie bei der konkurrenz wo ab 40 leuten die in die hauptstadt marschieren der server auf volllast läuft, dann wird auch niemand dauerhaft interesse an grossen angriffen haben


----------



## Flying Dutch (5. März 2008)

> ...dann belebe ich mich wieder und suche verzweifelt nach einer stelle wo der feind nicht haust... aber alles was ich finde sind feinde... also such ich irgentwo eine kleine ecke wo sie nicht sind und töte low lvl mobs bis sie fertig sind mit ihrem hauen und metzeln



Wer mit einem War is everywhere nicht zurecht kommt oder kommen will, für den wird es ja die Kernregelwerkserver mit semi-geschützten PVE Gebieten geben. Denn selbstverständlich wird es PVE in Warhammer geben. Sogar in sehr interessanten Varianten und wirklich sinnvollen Quests. (Beispiel für eine sinnlose Quest: "Prinzessin XY wurde entführt. Um sie zu finden musst du mir 25 Gnollketten bringen"). Da hat die Aufgabe einfach keinerlei Bezug zur Story. Und die Publicquests machen sogar mir als Nicht-PvEler Spass.

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr froh dass man das Leveln in WAR auch endlich über PvP erledigen kann. Ich persönlich habe nämlich keinen Nerv mehr auf stupides PvE (und das ist spielunabhängig) Man muss aber klar sagen dass WAR sicher kein WoW Killer wird, denn die Spielschwerpunkte sind sehr unterschiedlich gelagert. 

Wie schon öfter hier gesagt wurde: Wer sich mit PvP nicht anfreunden kann, sollte bei WoW bleiben (oder HdRO welches ja auch sehr interessanten PVE Inhalt bietet) WAR ist für PvPler und es wird auch endlich mal Zeit, dass diese mal wieder eine aktuelle Plattform für ihr Hobby kriegen. PvE-Spiele gibt es schliesslich mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer. 

Einen Kompromiss für beide Spielversionen stelle ich mir auch sehr schwierig vor, weshalb es aus meiner Sicht auch nicht sinnvoll ist PvE und PvP zu gleichen Teilen in ein Spiel zu integrieren.


----------



## Sempai02 (5. März 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich bin mir einfach völlig unklar wie das bei warhammer funktionieren soll...
> 
> ich meine ich komme abends on logge mich ein und stehe in meiner brennenden hauptstadt, werde noch bevor ich fertig geladen habe niedergemetzelt...
> 
> ...



Eine Übermacht auf einer Seite wär wirklich blöd,wer allerdings sichere Stellen in WAR erwartet,ist doch ein wenig im falschen Spiel. Wenn beim Einloggen die Hauptstadt brennt,darf man nicht ins Forum rennen und rumheulen,sondern muss gleich mit aller Macht dem Feind entgegentreten.


----------



## Rakna_Rok (6. März 2008)

Ich denke mal das wir aus der erfahrung von mythic profitieren werden. DAOC z.b. hat einen grossen pvp sowie auch nen pvp (rvr) teil. beide machen mir spass. klar gibt es hier und da was zu bemängeln aber wo ist das nicht so?

Für mich ist es wichtig das es wie schon beschrieben abwechselung gibt. und ich denke das es WAR ganz gut treffen wird.

und wenn auch pve-technisch einige elemente aus DAOC übernommen werden, weiss ich woran ich bin. ich denke mal das das spiel mir spass machen wird

MFG
Rankna


----------



## ExInferis (6. März 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wann der erste hier anfängt Zitate aus "Die Kunst des Krieges" zu bringen. Aber egal!

PvE gibt es wie in den ganzen News auf der offiziellen Seite beschrieben genug.
Man kann das Spiel auch komplett ohne PvP bestreiten, allerdings wird einem dann ein Großteil des Spiels entgehen.
Es sieht bei WAR doch so aus, dass die ersten Gebiete mit "vielen" PvE-Bereichen anfangen und man langsam in das PvP-System eingeführt wird. Beim Aufstieg und in den höheren Tiers ist es dann so, dass sich das ganze dann wandelt. Immer weniger PvE und immer mehr PvP aber nie ohne den PvE-Bereich ausser Acht zu lassen. Es ist eben wie im Krieg. Weit hinter dem VRV ist nicht viel los, wenige Kampfhandlungen, doch je weiter man nach vorne kommt umso mehr wird es und umso gefährlicher wird es. 
Es ist halt so, dass der Kriegsaspekt überall in WAR steckt und das auch das Hauptaugenmerk ist. Wie meinte Jeff mal "It is Warhammer, not Dance-Hammer".
Das Spiel richtet sich nun mal an die Open-PvP-Spieler die bisher keine wirkliche Plattform hatten, von Neocron mal abgesehen wo auch der Kampf überall war, sobald man aus den wenigen Safe-Zones heraus ging und keinen LE mehr drin hatte.
Wer die Art der Spielweise nicht mag, der muss es halt lassen und für den gibt es genug Alternativen. Nun bekommen die PvPler eben ihre Plattform und mit den Erfahrungen durch DaoC wird es bestimmt ein Kracher.
Also an die lieben PvEler.... ich glaube nicht, dass ihr besonders im Highlevel-Bereich glücklich mit WAR werdet. Schaut es euch aber gerne an und entscheidet dann selbst.
Ich kann euch nur sagen, dass diese Art des Spiels wie es in WAR ist seinen ganz eigenen Reiz hat.... Nervenkitzel pur weil man überall aufpassen muss.

Ich persönlich brenne zumindest auf den Release!


----------



## Milwa (6. März 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Aha, also Du siehst farmen als PvE... Man lernt wenigstens´s nie aus! (Achtung Ironie)
> Zum "dumpfen Draufkloppen":Zitat-"Kein Krieg kann jemals ohne die Hilfe von Mördern und Dieben gewonnen werden".




Natürlich kann man Farmen ansich auch in PvE verpacken. 
Gib das in meinem Beispiel gesammelte Erz einem Trupp NPC Zwerge die du umholzen musst und du hast PvE, gib es einem Boss und du hast Gruppen PvE.
Wenn du das als farmen siehst hast du recht, PvE besteht entweder auf Farmen oder Ep grinden, denn entweder willst du den Loot aus dem Mob oder die Ep die er gibt, schlussendlich ist alles nur eine Sache der Verpackung.
Desweiteren war das nur ein Beispiel, um die Sache anschaulich darzustellen.
Zu deinem Zitat muss ich sagen, daß ich den Zusammenhang mit den von mir getroffenen Aussagen nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann und bevor ich es mit falschem Bezug wahrnehme bitte ich dich eher deine Meinung ein wenig ausführlicher zu formulieren, dies soll keine Kritik sein nur eine Bitte mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge zu helfen in welcher Hinsicht deine Zitat mit meiner Aussage kollidiert.
Ich erhebe in keinem Fall den Anspruch recht zuhaben jedoch behalte ich mir das Recht vor es nicht besser zu wissen.


MFG Milwa


----------

